# Bringing a mare back into work after weaning...



## _jetset_ (26 July 2007)

Any suggestions of where to start and a plan of action?

I have sat on her a few times since she had Troy but it is quite hard work because Troy tries jumping all over us both (double the fun). So I haven't done anything with her recently.

I am hoping to wean him in September when he will be 6 months old... 

How long until you can ride the mare once they have been weaned? When should she go back out with the other mares?

Thank you,

Rebecca x


----------



## Thistle (26 July 2007)

You need to start back with a proper fitness plan, walking for increasing times, introduce trots, hill work etc etc. Work should help her get back to normal. Don't feed her much to start with though as she will need to lose her milk.


----------



## Navalgem (26 July 2007)

she also needs to be starved of water for 24 hours after you take the foal away, offer sips a couple of times a day but no more, that should prevent her getting mastitis.  I waited a few days, let her bag go down a bit then began riding and built it up slowly, gentle excercise also helps their bag go down too.


----------



## christine48 (26 July 2007)

The stud where I keep my mare  have never starved a mare of water for 24 hours and have not had problems with mastitis. just reduce the mare's feed. when her milk has dried up she'll need a proper fitness program starting with 4-6 weeks walking. then gradually introduce and increase trot work over a few weeks before cantering. If you've access to a horse walker that would be useful in the early stages.


----------



## magic104 (27 July 2007)

DO NOT starve the mare of water for 24hrs.  If you plan ahead there is no reason for mastitis &amp; as memo has stated it is the feed you need to cut down on.  You can also help her dry out slowly therefore reducing the risks by separating them for short periods, this could be the ideal time to start her back on walk work.  Start with having them in different stables &amp; letting Troy have a small feed &amp; a bit of fuss &amp; build up to a time that the mare can be taken out for her walk.  They are all different so you have to play it by ear, but whatever you do, you do not restrict a horses water intake unless it is due for an operation.


----------



## Thistle (27 July 2007)

I have never starved any of mine of water.

I just turn the mare out onto VERY poor pasture/starvation paddock. The gentle walking looking for grass and the lack of grass all help.

I still feed a handful of Hi Fi lite and some balancer.


----------



## Michelle73 (27 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have never starved any of mine of water.

I just turn the mare out onto VERY poor pasture/starvation paddock. The gentle walking looking for grass and the lack of grass all help.

I still feed a handful of Hi Fi lite and some balancer. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's how I used to wean foals.


----------



## Navalgem (27 July 2007)

Each to their own I suppose but we had a bad case of mastitis and that was the vets suggestion for the future in order to prevent it and we've been ok since.  Sorry but didn't want you all thinking we were cruel as acting on a vets advice.


----------



## _jetset_ (27 July 2007)

Thanks everyone... I wouldn't starve Hannah of anything because she is VERY  prone to colic so I have to be very careful about changing anything in her routine. She is only on a very small feed at the moment as I have been cutting her rations down slowly (again, due to the colic) and unfortunately it is not possible to put them in separate stables because I am on a livery yard where we are full. 

Her bag has gone down an awful lot in the past few weeks and I do not see him feeding that much from her now to be honest. It is more when he is a bit stressed about something that he feeds. 

I have been taking Troy for 5-15 mins walks around the yard. Hannah can see him, although more often than not she goes to the back of her stable and munches on her hay from the haybar. I think she likes the peace for a while. I don't want to push him too much and worry him because at the moment he is very happy to leave her and explore the yard without her. 

Troy will be going away when he is weaned, so I will turn Hannah out with my other mare Grace for the first few days as I think she may need some company. Then I will reintroduce her to the herd where I think she will be absolutely fine. 

Could someone give me some guidance for the fitness plan? This is the first time I have brought a horse back into work after having a foal (have done it when had time off for injury and rebacking etc).

Thank you,

Rebecca x


----------



## christine48 (27 July 2007)

Once her milk has dried up start walking her gradually increasing over 4-6 weeks to 45 mins or so. Then gradually introduce trotting over 4-6 weeks preferably with road work if it's safe to do so. I would n't start cantering or schooling too soon as her muscles are going to be soft and out of condition.


----------



## TURBOBERT (27 July 2007)

Just one point - to wean a foal of ours I took the mare about two miles away and left the foal with the rest of our horses.

  Foal was absolutely fine - but the mare jumped out of her field and headed down towards us - along two not too major (thankfully) roads.  We were out at the time - but a neighbour rang me to tell me she had arrived back and was at our field gate!!!!  Foal still couldnt give a toss!


----------



## _jetset_ (29 July 2007)

The mare is staying with me and the foalie is going on holiday so not much worry about that


----------



## christine48 (29 July 2007)

are you going to introduce your foal to it's new companions where he is going to be weaned before you take the mare away? we tend to take the mare away for a couple of days and leave the foal in the environment it knows -much less traumatic for them


----------



## _jetset_ (29 July 2007)

I am taking Hannah and Troy to where he is, then bringing Hannah away straight away... I do not have anything to turn him out with where I am at the moment, and where he is going is quite some distance away from where I live. The person who will be having him is very capable and has suggested this way as the best way. They are separated for short periods now as it is when I walk him out of the stable and leave her in.


----------



## amandaco2 (31 July 2007)

i would  start her off as a normal horse.mares can be a little touchy after having a foal sometimes.
i usually do 4-6 weeks walking starting with around 20mins and building up to an hour/90mins and adding in hill work too.
then start to do short trot work and schooling in walk and trot and build up over 4-6 weeks to do some hill work on trot 
and then add canter in the same way and doing some more schooling.
i usually allow 12 weeks before i do any hard work with them, but i am very careful with tendons and ligaments since having ahorse who had a tendon injury. it takes several months for tendon to regain full strength and fitness, muscle comes back pretty fast.


----------



## _jetset_ (31 July 2007)

Thanks... I have ridden her in the school a few times and she was not concerned in the slightest, but it was hard work with Troy there too so that has come to a stop unfortunately. 

I am hoping to do some long lining with her too before I sit on her too much, just so she can start getting a bit of movement back into her back as she has had back problems in the past so would like to give her a chance to build muscle up before I sit on her too.


----------



## christine48 (31 July 2007)

Whats the rush? why not wean him then start long reining etc.


----------



## _jetset_ (31 July 2007)

That is what i am planning on doing... he will be weaned next month.


----------

